# Slot cutter bit shank too shallow



## idaydream (Sep 12, 2020)

Hey everyone,
I've been lurking for a little bit and appreciate all of the knowledge and experience y'all share. 
I'm a complete router newbie so it's likely that i'm doing something wrong here:

*When I try to use a slot cutting bit that came with the Yonico 17702 70 Bit Router set I got, it seems like there's no way to really adjust where the slot gets cut without the collet nut getting in the way or rubbing up against the wood.*

Are the bit shanks just too short for me to adjust properly or am I missing something?
I got a MLCS Collet Extension like a dope but of course I run into the same problem with the extended collet.

It seems to me that I just got a couple of slot cutter bits that are useless unless I want to cut slots near the edge of the wood. I could pull the bit out more to make the adjustment but then it seems like I might be running into safety problems.

I'm using a Bosch MRC23EVSK router and 1/2 in bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A, welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...

About that inquisitiveness of yours... We are all over that, we can help, yes we really can, because we have some ''light reading'' for you that will fix that...
What we've done is gathered together a bunch of pertinent/relative information on routering * in this here link *... 
You should find most everything (at least most) quite useful, a lot of help and get you off to a running start in the world of routers... 

Enjoy...

Do take some time to read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...

You have question about something??? 
We welcome all questions here on just about any subject you can come up w/....
Not only that, we love and excel at spending money... Especially when it's yours....


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. 

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. What sort of woodworking are you planning or doing?

Photos will help get a better response on your slot cutting issue, btw.

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum...

The slot cutter in that set appears to be only 5/8" deep...you might try one of the straight bits which go deeper. It sounds like you want a through slot in 3/4" board...?

EDIT...Oops...wasn't paying attention...you did say slot cutter and I thought differently...sorry...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

idaydream said:


> 1... *When I try to use a slot cutting bit that came with the Yonico 17702 70 Bit Router set I got, it seems like there's no way to really adjust where the slot gets cut without the collet nut getting in the way or rubbing up against the wood.*
> 
> 2... Are the bit shanks just too short for me to adjust properly or am I missing something?
> I got a MLCS Collet Extension like a dope but of course I run into the same problem with the extended collet.
> ...


let's get a couple of things out of the way...
tell us what you are trying to accomplish...

this is a basic slot cutter.... 









this is still a slot cutter, only different...









this is a straight bit...
it cuts grooves, mortises, edge dressing, patterns and rabbets... etc...









for clarity...
















1... remove the collet and nut assembly..
insert the bit till about 1/8'' (plus a fuzz if you like) of the end of the shank protrudes past the bottom of the collet...
mark the cutter end of the shank w/ metal dye or a paint pen..
mark all of your bits accordingly...
making a gauge helps out w/ this... (drilled to required depth piece of scrap is all it takes)...
your bits may already have this mark on them...

2... you just may be setting the bit too deep is all...

3... explain in better detail... post a picture...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

is this what you are trying to do?"??


----------



## idaydream (Sep 12, 2020)

I was just running a test with some 3/4 in scrap pieces I have. I wanted to see if I could make a tongue in grove with the two pieces flush side by side as a floor would be. 

Attached are pictures of the bit, the setup and the test piece. You can see the collet nut burning the top of the wood in the third picture.

Edit: I'm not sure why the pictures are uploading sideways, they appear straight on the computer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ahhh... T&G.. (tongue and groove)...

your bit is set way too deep...
dress the edges 1st... 

to save work and material do that joint as a spline...
if you are making flooring use a *T&G bit set*...









the photos were tipped because you had the camera tipped over...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Ryan and welcome. On most routers the hollow in the arbor shaft below the collet is much deeper than it needs to be. Mark the shank on the router bit with a magic marker at the 1" mark and insert it to that mark in your collet. That's how much needs to be inserted to insure a full grip on the bit and to prevent damage to the collet. Any more than that serves no useful purpose.

By the way, you can buy slot cutter sets that come with a much longer shank plus usually 4 different cutters of various widths plus spacers and shims. With one of those sets you can easily put a spacer between two or more of the cutters and create a tongue. A single cutter will make the groove.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*slot cutter sets....*


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, Ryan. There is an incredible amount of good information that flows from this group. No one is stingy when it comes to help. There is so much to learn. Read and absorb.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@idaydream...

Ryan...
If you are making flooring, this T&G joint serves the purpose best because wood moves.......
the top (butt) of the joint is tight...
the T&G has space...
the bottom butt is gaped a fuzz...

.


----------

